# Scary!



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

AWW NO! HELL NO! please tell me i'm NOT seeing this! 

blaspheme

look at the part list... especially the tail lights


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

It's ugly, but the conversion on the rear looks VERY well done. What's blaphemous about that? Really, with a different front end, that could be a pretty good-looking car.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The interior is pretty impressive too, although it needs a new steering wheel.


----------



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

Sure, it's more of a looker than a go-fast machine, but you know what.... I like it. It's a well done car with a lot of nice parts. No cheap crap on it. Granted, it's not something I would do, or buy, but I respect it for what it is. 

Besides, if you're upset with the taillights, would you rather he had put Altezza's on it? Some people just like the 4 circle style tails.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

oh man R32 tails only belong on R32s nothing else.Also the entire front half of the car is pretty damn fugly.This guy spent well over $25,000 to mod it and theres no freakin turbo???What hes only got I/H/E and a JDM blue VC???NEvermind this guy hasnt even touched a bolt on his car.In fact he cant even plug in the damn heater.This is blasphemous.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

the engine bay was nice......i liked how it went with the paint....i wasnt to fond of the front end....looked kinda...i dunooo....


----------



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

danifilth said:


> oh man R32 tails only belong on R32s nothing else.


Ok, man, you shouldn't be talking about who should be allowed to do what with their cars. Those taillights aren't R32's. They're R34's. If your going to be so obsessed with a car that you get offended over such things, at least know what you're talking about.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

oh damn you got me.R34 my bad.Im not trying to tell anyone what to do with their car I am just saying that Nissan made the lights for that car.Its ok if you want your car to be like another but this guy kinda went overboard.I was just trying to point out that after spending over $25,000 on modifications to his car all he can say is "it looks cool"(In my opinion it doesnt)and "check out my taillights from an R34"Once again not trying to tell him what to do with the car or the money.If I had that money though to blow on a car I would have gotten a damn GTR you could have a R32 with the money he blew on his Prelude or whatever.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Something tells me the guy didn't want to buy a stock R32 GTR. Something tells me he wanted to spend a bunch of money making a competitive show car. So, the argument that _you_ would have gotten a BNR32 is kinda stupid.

The car has two nicely-done conversions, a nice-looking paintjob, and a quality interior. The engine bay, while relatively stock, looks clean and well-kept - more than I can say for 90% of the cars on NissanForums. And while I agree that the front is nothing short of ugly, it _is_ different, and there's something to be said for that.

If you're going to criticize the car and call it stupid, let's see _your_ car. Post pics, I'll rip it apart.

By the way, R34 tails belong on whatever car the owner is willing to pay to have them on, whether that be a BNR34 or a Prelude.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Alright I give in.Im wrong and I will admit it.I do have to admit though that the first time I saw the interior I though damn its nice to myself.Sorry guys I was pissed off earlier and was venting my bad wont happen again.I was trying however to keep this as my opinion and that was all.The other guy coming back at me like he did is what fueled me.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Your opinion is fine - you're more than welcome to it, and I definately encourage people to express their opinions. You certainly don't have to like the car. I don't like all of it myself, and I spend much of my life at shows - I'm a show-car kind of guy.

It's just phrases like: "oh man R32 tails only belong on R32s nothing else," "NEvermind this guy hasnt even touched a bolt on his car.In fact he cant even plug in the damn heater," and "This is blasphemous," bother me. You're complaining about the tails, when you yourself are the one that wants an RB25DET in a Silvia. Don't RB engines belong in Skylines and nothing else? You see what I'm getting at. And saying that he's never turned a bolt on his car is simply stupid. You have no idea who this guy is. I have a feeling that he works VERY hard on that car, and like many showcars, most of the work was done by himself.

Just my opinion coming from the world of show cars, that's all  .


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh yeah, and...

SLAYER!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Simply put I am not a show car guy.I do like going to car shows but its not the exterior or interior that intrigues me its the engine and boltons.Turbos excite me not bodywork.Function over fashion is for me so I dont know what the hell I was doing replying in this thread.I waas only giving my opinion and looking back at it I was wrong with a couple items I had said and you guys put me in place.Thanks for checking me I guess.For the record the car , in my eyes,still gets a zero from me.But thats just my opinion you guys can all have yours.


----------



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

Amen!

Yeah, I didn't mean to come down hard on anybody, but I agree with Samo: I hear too much talk about how somebody's project is dumb, or too "rice". I've had people say such things about some aspects of my cars before. And it get's annoying after a while. So long as the work is clean, not sloppy, and well executed, then that person has my respect. I don't care if it's a bling-bling Civic hatch rolling on 20's with neon...everything, or a perfect performance replica of the JUN WRX, made for the fastest lap times; if they're well done, then kudos!

The ONLY exceptions that I ever make are for those times that somebody actually rebadges a car as something it's definetly not. For example: perfectly fine to have GTR taillights on a Honda (again, I like them better than any other alternative!) But it's NOT cool to have a GTR badge on the back of same Honda. Or a Cobra badge on a GT. V-Tec badging on non-vtec Civics. Etc... I don't care if it's an 86 body SR5 Corolla you've tweaked to 350 HP, you can't put GTS stickers on it.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

samo said:


> Oh yeah, and...
> 
> SLAYER!


LOL...??(i dont get it)


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

danifilth said:


> LOL...??(i dont get it)


 It's Sam, just smile and nod. 

As for the car (to stay on topic), its' not my style since I too am not that big into show/cosmetics, but I'd have to say it's quite clean. Gotta give the respect where the respect is due.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> It's Sam, just smile and nod.


w00t!

Just trying to inject a little bit of Samo Brand Semi-Hydroginated Fun into the Honda hating  .


----------

